# PCSRR PCC Ridership increases



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The PCSRR PCC has been most fortunate with the great increase of ridership. All riders have purchased monthy passes for unlimited ridiing. When ever the PCC runs, they ride... 










Following Nick Savaty's inspiration, we've added figures to the car which are from the USA Train Passenger car series and fit the seats nicely.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Need more people, Stan.

Someones got to pay for the car..................









Looks good, They really do bring added looks to the car


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good Stan , but are there no people standing because there are no standee windows ? yuk yuk yuk


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick.... I may add a few more but I didn't want to overload it.







Sorry I spelled your last name wrong..









Dennis, it sure would look nice with some standees. I'll see if I can order some. The USA passenger sets only have seated figures. I'll need to check ebay for the others.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The riders add a lot of appeal to the Trolley. But the leg surgery looked very painful.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan and Mike; 

Don't feel too bad about the surgery. I had to get a locomotive crew into an HO AHM Heisler once. Because that big AHM motor filled most of the cab, the Merten figures I chose ended up being about 1/3 the men they originally had been! It's a good thing that our figures are only plastic, or most model railroaders would be guilty of "crimes against humanity." ;>) 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 11 Feb 2011 08:40 AM 
The riders add a lot of appeal to the Trolley. But the leg surgery looked very painful. Mike, I'm sure glad you and Renee' were here to assist as scrub nurse and anesthesiologist for the surgery. 
Trust you're having a wonderful time in PHX with the warm weather. Travel safe. 


Dave, the dremel, exacto knives, jewelers saws and grinders are such necessary tools for our type of surgery.









Ya' just gotta make 'em fit.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have seen a wide range of weather in the last week. I was trying to get a sun burn yesterday, and did get a little. It was nice to get by your place.
Looked like you were running three reverse lines.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 
That looks real sharp! I may have to get one of them. 
I get up to Prescott two Wednesdays a month. Maybe I could stop over in Dewy to check out your RR? 
Best, Ted


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Stan,

The riders really add a nice touch to your trolley.

As usual you did a great job.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Jerry..... 

Ted, email me when you know your schedule... It will be great having you visit.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 11 Feb 2011 09:10 AM 
Posted By Treeman on 11 Feb 2011 08:40 AM 
The riders add a lot of appeal to the Trolley. But the leg surgery looked very painful. Mike, I'm sure glad you and Renee' were here to assist as scrub nurse and anesthesiologist for the surgery. 
Trust you're having a wonderful time in PHX with the warm weather. Travel safe. 


Dave, the dremel, exacto knives, jewelers saws and grinders are such necessary tools for our type of surgery.









Ya' just gotta make 'em fit. 



You did wash the instruments in alcohol before you did the surgery didn't you?

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 13 Feb 2011 08:27 AM 


You did wash the instruments in alcohol before you did the surgery didn't you?
JJ

Not alcohol, John, but a bleach solution. That's what we used to sterilize dental instruments when we were in the field in Uganda.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
Your buddies with Aristo, why not ask them to supply packs of people for their units??? I know their other people won't fit.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I beleive Aristo reccommended on there forum

to use there new o guage people for the PCC Car......... 


Too small in my opionion









I like what Stans using. people fit just rite ......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch Stan. I may get around to it some day, Right Nick. Later RJD


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone found a uniformed person to use as a driver? I'm organizing to populate at TTC PCC and I need a uniformed driver to represent my grandfather who once drove the one I'm modeling. 
Robert


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan where did you find the usa people for your pcc. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Pete....

You have mail..









This isn't the exact set I ordered but it's quite similar. 1:30 Passenger set

And searching even more, here's the original set I got in 1:32. 1:32 Passenger set then in 1:24 which I used in the RDC's... 1:24 passenger set. 


Also, Kidman's Tree Farm has USA passenger train figures at very reasonable prices. There are 2 sets.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information we ordered the people in 1:24 and will let you know thing work out once we get the people in the pcc car.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Pete... Hope they work for you. The 1:24's wil need some extra trimming to make them fit..


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan you were right we now have a trolley full of legless people. If you get to read this look at my other post HELP WITH PCC TROLLEY don,t laugh to hard. Hope to see you at east coast show york.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post Greg now i dont fell so bad.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, Yes.... From one master surgeon to another.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sure Nick appreciates the compliment! 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cant have our people running off now can we.

They cost to much HE HE HE


----------

